

Ask HN: How do you track your company financials?  - Eduardo3rd

We have several great tools for checking on our finances on a weekly or monthly basis, but I&#x27;m wondering about tools for checking on the account closer to real time. Any suggestions other than looking at the raw data from the bank account?
======
logn
Look into Xero.com. That have bank feeds you can set up. And they have a full
lineup of accounting and invoicing features. My favorite feature is
integration with Stripe and Paypal for invoicing.

~~~
Eduardo3rd
Looks interesting. Thanks!

